# Reptile shops in Essex?!?



## osborne (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys, 

im visiting some of the other halfs family in Essex tomorrow, does any one know if there are any good reptile shops in the Basildon/Romford/Chelmsford area??

will be a good way of getting out of the family thing for a few hours 

thanks


----------



## Mattbarrett (Feb 27, 2012)

I visited my mate in Basildon and made him drive me to scales and fangs in Leigh on sea it was only 15mins away and was pretty good, quite small tho


----------



## osborne (Jan 18, 2012)

Mattbarrett said:


> I visited my mate in Basildon and made him drive me to scales and fangs in Leigh on sea it was only 15mins away and was pretty good, quite small tho


 
yer scales and fangs is a good shop iv been there before thats why i wanted to try somewhere else... maybe there's only one in the county of Essex..!


----------



## Mattbarrett (Feb 27, 2012)

My mate was also on about Wilton birds, they apparently sell reps but didn't get time to go, there was a pets corner on the a127 and my local pets corner is really good. Im pretty sure there was something in canvey as well but can't remember now lol


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Cold blooded 
discount pet superstore 
noahs ark 
wiltons 
scailes & fangs 
a few others but there is loads in Essex


----------



## Tony31 (Sep 6, 2009)

Cold Blooded in Rainham would be my first choice or Wiltons used to be good although I haven't been there for a while.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

I wouldnt go to wiltons...

Definatly Cold Blooded and if your wanna be out for a few hours go see there displays round the corner aswell they'll let you know where it is in the shop its about 5mins away but shops like a zoo aswell:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

MichaelT said:


> I wouldnt go to wiltons...
> 
> Definatly Cold Blooded and if your wanna be out for a few hours go see there displays round the corner aswell they'll let you know where it is in the shop its about 5mins away but shops like a zoo aswell:2thumb:


Reserve burnt down a few days ago


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Reserve burnt down a few days ago


oh my :censor: god, How? was anyone hurt!? and the animals??? such a nice people didnt derserve that!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

You have your usual Pets at home in pitsea, this one usually has some rather nice stock in.

Wiltons down pound lane, normally a good variety although not sure if they're open on a Sunday.

Scales and Fangs is your best option over in Leigh On Sea.

Cold Blooded in Rainham but I'd ring them first, with the fire occuring at their reptile reserve around the corner they may be closed whilst relocating and settling in animals.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Rthompson said:


> Cold Blooded in Rainham but I'd ring them first, with the fire occuring at their reptile reserve around the corner they may be closed whilst relocating and settling in animals.


We aren't closed, have managed to open the shop everyday, even though we have been working non stop to relocate and house stuff, everything was housed the day after, and settled in, now we really have to finish our new place so we can get everything back into full size enclosures and on display again.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> We aren't closed, have managed to open the shop everyday, even though we have been working non stop to relocate and house stuff, everything was housed the day after, and settled in, now we really have to finish our new place so we can get everything back into full size enclosures and on display again.


Ah wonderous news, glad your all managing to cope with the situation, good luck with the new place!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> We aren't closed, have managed to open the shop everyday, even though we have been working non stop to relocate and house stuff, everything was housed the day after, and settled in, now we really have to finish our new place so we can get everything back into full size enclosures and on display again.


Good to hear every things heading the right way mate, cant wait to see the new place up and running..


----------

